# Passion for Fashion?? Outfit of the Day Hit or Miss??



## FamusLady (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys

I have a huge passion for fashion and i to do Outfit of the day videos. I have a new OOTD just up. Please take 1minute 38 secs (to be exact lol) have a look and tell me what you think. Would really appreciate your feedback.  Thank you x


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

The shirt and purse are fine and the shoes are super cute. I am not a fan of the shiny stretchy pants though. Your hair looks cute swept up too!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 15, 2012)

The outfit is a definite Miss for me.  It's too high school for my liking and not a fan of shiny leggings.  The top is too short for leggings.  I think when wearing leggings the crotch area should be covered.  The boots are too short because it ends at your ankle which is unnecessarily exposed so you are cut off at the ankle.  That flare at the waist is too short for your waist. The belt doesn't go with the outfit.  The purse looks like you are about to go to the gym. 

You have a really nice body but that outfit is just not showing it off the way it would be flattering.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shirt and purse are fine and the shoes are super cute. I am not a fan of the shiny stretchy pants though. Your hair looks cute swept up too!


 Thank you for watching and for you feedback x


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The outfit is a definite Miss for me.  It's too high school for my liking and not a fan of shiny leggings.  The top is too short for leggings.  I think when wearing leggings the crotch area should be covered.  The boots are too short because it ends at your ankle which is unnecessarily exposed so you are cut off at the ankle.  That flare at the waist is too short for your waist. The belt doesn't go with the outfit.  The purse looks like you are about to go to the gym.
> 
> You have a really nice body but that outfit is just not showing it off the way it would be flattering.


 Thats fair enough we all have different tastes when it comes to fashion! I do think the boot heel and leggings applys more when you are short, with taller people they can afford to loose a few inches if wanted so its not really an issue. The belt, bag and bag would be down to personal preference, even though you are fortunate to afford prada as your gym bag! The crotch area is a discomfort to some people but i feel it its positioned correctly its not an issue for the wearer, especiall it the leggings are more like trousers, as you can wear skinny jeans with a short top. Where a bouts are you from, the high school kids where I'm from dont dress like this. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the peplum top and think the belt isn't a bad fit at all. I think a different type of legging, without the shine would have really kicked it up a bit and a colored bag to break up all the black going on. Booties with heels or possibly a peep toe would have made it all perfect. That's me being analytical and picky, though lol..Looks nice and if you love it, rock it!


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the peplum top and think the belt isn't a bad fit at all. I think a different type of legging, without the shine would have really kicked it up a bit and a colored bag to break up all the black going on. Booties with heels or possibly a peep toe would have made it all perfect. That's me being analytical and picky, though lol..Looks nice and if you love it, rock it!


 THank you

Yeah a different colour bag would look really good, a block colour! I agree, the footwear was more due to needing to be comfortable, wedges make great daytime high shoes for when ur on ur feet alot i feel lol....... thank you for your feedback


----------



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2012)

> I do think the boot heel and leggings applys more when you are short, with taller people they can afford to loose a few inches if wanted so its not really an issue. The belt, bag and bag would be down to personal preference, even though you are fortunate to afford prada as your gym bag! The crotch area is a discomfort to some people but i feel it its positioned correctly its not an issue for the wearer, especiall it the leggings are more like trousers, as you can wear skinny jeans with a short top. Where a bouts are you from, the high school kids where I'm from dont dress like this. Thanks for your feedback


 That outfit makes you look short then if you are implying that you are tall. Perhaps it's because they are shiny. My son's 15 yr old girlfriend dresses in variations of that. Just because it has designer name doesn't mean doesnt make it look less like a gym bag. The crotch area isn't usually a concern for the wearer but her audience.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the top and belt combo!


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That outfit makes you look short then if you are implying that you are tall. Perhaps it's because they are shiny.
> 
> My son's 15 yr old girlfriend dresses in variations of that. Just because it has designer name doesn't mean doesnt make it look less like a gym bag. The crotch area isn't usually a concern for the wearer but her audience.


 IF you have a 15 year old son, i understand you would be to old to wear it and possibly would relate more to maturer styles! Thank you for your feedback


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure I like this outfit. The shirt is cute but the pants look like something you'd wear to the gym.

Although, I must say that this outfit reminded me of Judy Jetson, so A+ for that!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF you have a 15 year old son, i understand you would be to old to wear it and possibly would relate more to maturer styles! Thank you for your feedback


 My comments were not because I would/would not wear the outfit.  It's based on how it looked on you.  ...and yes, my son just turned 15 this month.

This is what that outfit would look like without the large belt, leggings that are not shiny and boots that cover the ankles.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 19, 2012)

Divadoll- I love that outfit!! Its perfect and so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF you have a 15 year old son, i understand you would be to old to wear it and possibly would relate more to maturer styles! Thank you for your feedback


 Wow, rather rude, considering that, really, there is no such thing as "too old" to wear anything--there's only flattering and NON-flattering. I felt divadoll's comments were intended as CONSTRUCTIVE feedback. (For the record? When I was 15, my mother was 32--I doubt there's anything she would have considered herself "too old" to wear, even though fashion rules were stricter then)


----------



## OiiO (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought it was pretty rude too. I think OP expected a different reaction than she received and got very defensive when a few style moments she is comfortable with got questioned.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, rather rude, considering that, really, there is no such thing as "too old" to wear anything--there's only flattering and NON-flattering. I felt divadoll's comments were intended as CONSTRUCTIVE feedback. (For the record? When I was 15, my mother was 32--I doubt there's anything she would have considered herself "too old" to wear, even though fashion rules were stricter then)


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really get saying you would appreciate feedback and then getting irked because the feedback was constructive criticism, rather than sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My comments were not because I would/would not wear the outfit.  It's based on how it looked on you.  ...and yes, my son just turned 15 this month.
> 
> This is what that outfit would look like without the large belt, leggings that are not shiny and boots that cover the ankles.


 I agree that looks nice


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, rather rude, considering that, really, there is no such thing as "too old" to wear anything--there's only flattering and NON-flattering. I felt divadoll's comments were intended as CONSTRUCTIVE feedback. (For the record? When I was 15, my mother was 32--I doubt there's anything she would have considered herself "too old" to wear, even though fashion rules were stricter then)


 It wasnt intended to come across rude. Going by the too high school comment implied to me she was saying she is to old for the outfit, or maybe if i said to young for her instead it might not have come across rudely. I dont expect everyone to like it, n=something for one is not necessarily for another, ive had a few comment saying its not for them, and that is fine with me.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I don't really get saying you would appreciate feedback and then getting irked because the feedback was constructive criticism, rather than sunshine and rainbows.


 I wasn't Irked everybody has different opinions and is entitled to them. The comment wasnt meant to be taken as insulting. I was just asking for opinions not to be criticised, and i got her opinion. There is no issue with that at all. If my comment came ascross as rude it has been misunderstood. I do appreciate the feedback,and also appreciate Divadoll took the time to watch it. I dont think sunshine and rainbows is necessary or realistic

If you watched the video then thank you for taking the time to as well


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that looks nice. I personally prefer it with the belt, but that is just personal preference i suppose


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Divadoll- I love that outfit!! Its perfect and so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 19, 2012)

Outfit is a miss. "Prada" or not, I'm not a fan of it. I actually agree with everything Divadoll mentioned and I don't have a 15 year old child.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Outfit is a miss. "Prada" or not, I'm not a fan of it. I actually agree with everything Divadoll mentioned and I don't have a 15 year old child.


 Its a very mixed opinion outfit. The bag i can relate as MissLindaJean pointed out, maybe a block colour bag would be better to break up the black. All sorts of people will like/ Dislike this outfit, its what goes for you! Thanks for checking it out


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 19, 2012)

OH YEAH! I'M LOVIN' IT! And...I'm an old girl. This look is all about the 70s shiny disco pants. We didn't care if you could see our crotch, hey, that was the point. (No one heard of AIDS yet, so ya know...) Get some sequins on that top and hairspray up some big hair and we're ready for Studio 54!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the idea you were going for, but I have to say the execution was a miss. I feel like the issue with this outfit aren't the individual pieces, but the proportions when paired together. Peplum tops are super cute I just feel like this one is too short for you and cuts you midsection off a little. Paired with super tight sparkly pants which sort of demand a longer top it looks a bit too exposed. 

I adore the look of the outfit Divadoll posted. I think if your top was just a bit longer like this one and you shed a few accessories your outfit would have been better


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH YEAH! I'M LOVIN' IT! And...I'm an old girl. This look is all about the 70s shiny disco pants. We didn't care if you could see our crotch, hey, that was the point. (No one heard of AIDS yet, so ya know...) Get some sequins on that top and hairspray up some big hair and we're ready for Studio 54!


 hahahha Donna I love you, and wish I had been alive in the 70s. Shiny pants...sequins....big hair....all my favorite things.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH YEAH! I'M LOVIN' IT! And...I'm an old girl. This look is all about the 70s shiny disco pants. We didn't care if you could see our crotch, hey, that was the point. (No one heard of AIDS yet, so ya know...) Get some sequins on that top and hairspray up some big hair and we're ready for Studio 54!


 Lmao post of the day.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2012)

No, no sweety, 1970's returned a few years ago.  We are back in the 1980's now.  



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH YEAH! I'M LOVIN' IT! And...I'm an old girl. This look is all about the 70s shiny disco pants. We didn't care if you could see our crotch, hey, that was the point. (No one heard of AIDS yet, so ya know...) Get some sequins on that top and hairspray up some big hair and we're ready for Studio 54!


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahha Donna I love you, and wish I had been alive in the 70s. Shiny pants...sequins....big hair....all my favorite things.


 GET YOUR FREAK ON!

I chose Chic for a reason, so I can brag! I almost fainted when Nile Rodgers started following me on Twitter. He's one of the founders of Chic (guitarist in the black suit) It seems like he has produced/arranged/worked as a session artist with everyone in the music industry. I LOVE YOU NILE!


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, no sweety, 1970's returned a few years ago.  We are back in the 1980's now.


 Oh well bummer. 80s is still big hair, but layers, and longer tops over the leggings. So you're right!

SEE------


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha. I was a teenager in the 80s. I had the material girl look... big hair, tons of jewelry, big hair bows... yup. Can you say Aquanet?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you still smell and taste Aquanet much less say it?

I'm buying stuff for my kids that I would have loved to have when I was a teen!  ...I had the big hair and the stupid neon bows. My son's girlfriend sports big hair and Madonna clothes from time to time too.  1980's  *sigh* My parents were not approving on lots of my clothing choices.   I liked 1990s better.  It was a decade of goth for me and I didn't need my parents approval of my clothing choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Lots of skin tight everything and heavy boots and black on black on black and cellulite free.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha. I was a teenager in the 80s. I had the material girl look... big hair, tons of jewelry, big hair bows... yup. Can you say Aquanet?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 20, 2012)

Perhaps scarily, I still dress similarly to how I did in the Eighties--the jeans and t-shirts fit differently, but there will ALWAYS be an MTV vibe to how I dress. It's just who I am.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH YEAH! I'M LOVIN' IT! And...I'm an old girl. This look is all about the 70s shiny disco pants. We didn't care if you could see our crotch, hey, that was the point. (No one heard of AIDS yet, so ya know...) Get some sequins on that top and hairspray up some big hair and we're ready for Studio 54!


 Haha this made me giggle.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 20, 2012)

60s, 70s, 80s, 90s ...... I say from you look good and more importantly feel good, go for it, be the star u r **individuality**


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 20, 2012)

I think if the top would have beeen paired with a skirt it wouldn't make it look short and it would give that elegance...

Thats what i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if the top would have beeen paired with a skirt it wouldn't make it look short and it would give that elegance...
> 
> Thats what i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 WHat type of skirt would you have put? I like them with a pencil skirt personally


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 20, 2012)

I was thinking of a pencil skirt....because that gives it more shape and elegance to the outfit. I also love pencil skirts..


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha this made me giggle.


 Because the funniest jokes have a lot of truth to them. I really am old. All of that is true of the 70s. And disco pants are making a comeback! Very little in fashion is original, it all comes back again. So what you said about 60s, 70s, 80s, etc. Yeah! Go for it!


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of a pencil skirt....because that gives it more shape and elegance to the outfit. I also love pencil skirts..


 Oooo this is a great suggestion, and I think it would have to be a pencil skirt, a wider flouncier skirt would take away from the peplum top.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of a pencil skirt....because that gives it more shape and elegance to the outfit. I also love pencil skirts..


 100% agree! Lovely look


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because the funniest jokes have a lot of truth to them. I really am old. All of that is true of the 70s. And disco pants are making a comeback! Very little in fashion is original, it all comes back again. So what you said about 60s, 70s, 80s, etc. Yeah! Go for it!


 Thank you! Yes America Apparel Disco Pants seem to be very popular at the moment, but its true fashion does keep on rotating through the decades, very rarely you will get new styles in high street fashion. Thats why i get so happy whenever i find a signature 1 off piece (which is quit rare where im from 




)


----------

